# How long can a temporary lay off continue for?



## steven g (31 Dec 2010)

I have been put on temporary leave from end of December for indefinite (Dont know going back date). 

Does anyone know how long they can keep me on temporary leave before they either have to take me back or make me redundant.

Personally i would prefer my redundancy instead of going back as i have another job lined up.


----------



## ajapale (31 Dec 2010)

*Lay off, short-time working and redundancy*


from citizens advice.



> *Redundancy* occurs when you lose your job due to the closure of a  business or a reduction of the workforce. This can happen due to lack of  work available or the financial circumstances of the firm.
> 
> Alternatively, an employer may *lay you off* or put you on *short time* for a number of weeks.
> 
> ...



from the Act:


> 11.​ Lay-off and short-time.
> 12.​ Right to redundancy payment by reason of lay-off or short-time.


----------

